# 2012 NW Calender meets.



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

OK guys and gals for your diaries, Below are the dates for your dairies with all our monthly meets for next year (2012) along with the venues for each. These are all based on the fact we *don't* meet on a Friday,Saturday or Sunday evening. Also in line with last year if a meet date (as in the first of the month) falls on one of these days then we will meet the following Wednesday evening as you wished, time 7-30pm ish.

The venues will ALTERNATE with the first meet of the year to be held at the Sandpiper, Ormskirk on Monday the 2nd January 2012. With the following meet in February held on Wednesday the 1st February 2012 which will be held at the Cherrytree Blackrod nr Horwich ( NOW THE LUCIANO'S ITALIAN RESTURANT AT MILLSTONE ANDERTON NEAR HORWICH) in line with the majority's wishes and as per Marco's poll.

Here's the address for the Sandpiper.

The Sandpiper
Holly Farm
Ormskirk Old Rd, 
Bickerstaffe, 
Ormskirk L39 0HD
01695 733 666
http://www.vintageinn.co.uk/thesandpiperbickerstaffe/

Map here.
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&um= ... CBwQnwIwAQ

Here's the address for the Cherry Tree.

Luciano's Italian Restaurant
At the Millstone
Bolton Road
Anderton
Chorley
PR6 9HJ

Map here.
http://www.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&source ... 14&iwloc=A

Of course there will be other meets esp in the summer and everybody is invited to propose extra meets and cruises along with any ideas you may have.

Here's the calender of meets for your diaries.

Jan Wed's 4th The Sandpiper.
Feb Weds 1st The Cherry Tree.
Mar Thurs 1st The Sandpiper.
Apr Weds 4th The Cherry Tree.
May Tues 1st The Sandpiper.
Then change venues from the Cherry Tree to the Luciano's at the Millstone.
Jun Weds 6th The Millstone. Jubilee on the 5th so stay with Wednesday for this.
Jul Mon 2nd The Sandpiper.
Aug Weds 1st The Millstone.
Sept Tues 4th The Sandpiper.
Oct Tue 2nd The Millstone 
Nov Thurs 1st The Sandpiper.
Dec Mon 3rd. The Millstone.

Les.


----------



## Flash (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for that Les...though the date for March is incorrect.The first is on a Thursday not a Tuesday,its also St Davids Day Boyo!I haven't checked anymore,though April is correct.
Sorry to hear you're working hard upto Chistmas,just think of all the bits you'll be able to buy for the TT with the overtime!  
Hope you're well,and looking forward to your Lakes outing.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Flash said:


> Thanks for that Les...though the date for March is incorrect.The first is on a Thursday not a Tuesday,its also St Davids Day Boyo!I haven't checked anymore,though April is correct.
> Sorry to hear you're working hard upto Chistmas,just think of all the bits you'll be able to buy for the TT with the overtime!
> Hope you're well,and looking forward to your Lakes outing.


Cheers and well spotted, must change my glasses 8) I have amended the March meeting date and thanks for letting me know.


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Sort yourself out 'Postman Les!'


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTsline02 said:


> Sort yourself out 'Postman Les!'


OK Badger Matt. So was the August meet day wrong so do keep up Matt. Whats the point in being my deputy when you don't assist me in such things :roll: I can't be expected to get it right all the time and its your job to double check what I write. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

No way has Matt been deputised! Can I be deputised too please? Does the position come with a gun and a badge?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

burns said:


> No way has Matt been deputised! Can I be deputised too please? Does the position come with a gun and a badge?


You two get a room  ..... Oh I forgot you already have :wink:

PS next time dont take your mums and dads :lol:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

burns said:


> No way has Matt been deputised! Can I be deputised too please? Does the position come with a gun and a badge?


I've got a Marshal's badge you can have :lol:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Sir Les, is this right that our first meet of 2012 is the Bank Holiday Monday? :?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

burns said:


> Sir Les, is this right that our first meet of 2012 is the Bank Holiday Monday? :?


Why, Is that a problem Mrs Roddison? :?


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

les said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> > Sir Les, is this right that our first meet of 2012 is the Bank Holiday Monday? :?
> ...


Probably not the best date to get a good turn out. Then again folks may want to get out and escape the routine. It's the night before going back to work after all the celebrations.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Marco34 said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > burns said:
> ...


Its the night before for some but not others. If people want to change the date fine however last time I tried to change a date for a meet there was a some dissent and confusion. It's impossible to please all the people all of the time as I have said many times. If you ask the NW members you will probably get a mixture of views. Like I said if people want to change it then I have no problem with that.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

It's not a problem for me, it's just that it doesn't fall in with the usual format. Usually, if the 1st is on a Friday, Saturday or Sunday, the meet occurs the following Wednesday. Yet in January it's on the Monday instead. You know me, Sir Les - I would never criticise the Great One that is you  but I just wondered if you'd gone a bit senile in your old age! :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

burns said:


> It's not a problem for me, it's just that it doesn't fall in with the usual format. Usually, if the 1st is on a Friday, Saturday or Sunday, the meet occurs the following Wednesday. Yet in January it's on the Monday instead. You know me, Sir Les - I would never criticise the Great One that is you  but I just wondered if you'd gone a bit senile in your old age! :lol:


Hmm I see what you mean my mistake  Your
right it should be on the Wednesday evening not the Monday, don't know what happened there. Nobody pointed that out when I posted the dates but I shall amend and make it the Wednesday as usual.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

les said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> > It's not a problem for me, it's just that it doesn't fall in with the usual format. Usually, if the 1st is on a Friday, Saturday or Sunday, the meet occurs the following Wednesday. Yet in January it's on the Monday instead. You know me, Sir Les - I would never criticise the Great One that is you  but I just wondered if you'd gone a bit senile in your old age! :lol:
> ...


It's such a shame you can't see the victory dance I'm doing at the moment. It really is world class! 

I shall savour this moment; it's not often I'm right! :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

burns said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > burns said:
> ...


Mind you don't fall over and break a leg I wouldn't want to see you with your leg in plaster now would I :roll:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I think you have sorted that one.  I just thought there was some reason so didn't state it like Sara. That's that one cleared up. See you all Wednesday 4th


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Drat. I can only make the Monday as I travel back offshore on the Tuesday.
Steve


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

V6RUL said:


> Drat. I can only make the Monday as I travel back offshore on the Tuesday.
> Steve


 That's exactly what I mean. You just can't expect to please everyone. Sorry Steve blame Miss Burns for that. :wink:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

les said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Drat. I can only make the Monday as I travel back offshore on the Tuesday.
> ...


Oi you! Back in your box! 

How about we have another mini-poll? Since it's a case of the wrong date being posted by accident, but the the usual rule of thumb potentially being inconvenient for some, maybe see which is the most popular with people, the Monday or the Wednesday? Either is fine for me that week, but some may have a preference, particularly given that it is directly after the festive period.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

burns said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > V6RUL said:
> ...


Oh crikey, it could all get out of hand now. :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

burns said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > V6RUL said:
> ...


Think i will go for tea at the Sandpiper on the Monday anyway and if anyone else turns up, then the more the merrier.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Due to a change in work committments i will be going to the Sandpiper to join up with the rest of the merry gang on Wednesday.
Steve


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

V6RUL said:


> Due to a change in work committments i will be going to the Sandpiper to join up with the rest of the merry gang on Wednesday.
> Steve


Result! 
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Don't forget guys and girls our fist meet of 2012 is this Wednesday the 4th at the Sandpiper. See first post on this thread for further details. Hope to see you all there.


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

Sorry can't do this one, Watching United tonight. Sorry. :?

Come on the Reds!!!!!!!!!!  

Shak


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Working tonight so can't make it. Have a good evening!

Shak, I'll see you nice and early tomorrow morning, and hoping Newcastle do a job on you so I can take the mick! :wink:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Hate January with a passion................ roll on feb  6 weeks with out being paid, sucks big time 

Cant make tonight but looking forward to feb and i wil be there but could be the polo haha!!

Got a mini meet at mine on sat with Sara coming over but the TT will still probably be dead


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

Mark Davies said:


> Working tonight so can't make it. Have a good evening!
> 
> Shak, I'll see you nice and early tomorrow morning, and hoping Newcastle do a job on you so I can take the mick! :wink:


You do want your car right don't you??????????...............  lol :lol:

Shak


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

I'll be there tonight boys and girls but I do have a dirty engine bay!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Show off..  
Steve


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

shshivji said:


> Mark Davies said:
> 
> 
> > Working tonight so can't make it. Have a good evening!
> ...


     Nice one Shak!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Nice to see the usual suspects.
Chicken and ham pie was yummy.
Steve


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Hope Shak thought it was worth missing it to watch the game. :wink:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

V6RUL said:


> Nice to see the usual suspects.
> Chicken and ham pie was yummy.
> Steve


Yep good to see folks. Also good to see V6 RUL. Albeit rather dark, wet and windy.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Mark Davies said:


> Hope Shak thought it was worth missing it to watch the game. :wink:


 :roll:


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

Mark Davies said:


> Hope Shak thought it was worth missing it to watch the game. :wink:


No!!!! lol, load of rubbish, never mind, might take up motor sport :wink:

Shak


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Nice to see the usual suspects.
> ...


Yes, great to see V6 RUL - I was beginning to think it was a figment of Steve's imagination due to the number of times we've seen the Focus in recent months! :lol:

Good to see the die-hards the die-hards the other night.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

burns said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > V6RUL said:
> ...


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Might be able to come along next Wednesday, havent been to any TT meet since August last year i dont think 

Hopefully see some old faces there ........... yes thats right your all older than me :lol: :lol:

Paul


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Tomorrow night is the NW area club meet this time at the Cherry Tree 7-30 to 8pm guys and girls. See you all there.


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

I should be there, gunna grab food - aiming for 7pm


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

TTsline02 said:


> I should be there, gunna grab food - aiming for 7pm


Me too 8)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Guys,
Please be aware that Bolton are playing at home at the Rebok ground, KO at 8pm tonight so the roads/motorway M61 in and arround the area may well be quite congested up until kick off time  . Please bear this in mind when travelling to the Cherry Tree.

See you all tonight.

Les


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

I should be there too tonight...... football traffic permitting!
Sutty


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

If you all come for tea beforehand you might just miss the football traffic!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

burns said:


> If you all come for tea beforehand you might just miss the football traffic!


football or looking at your mug shot..now let me think.. :idea:


----------



## ToffeeT (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi guys! I'm so sorry I couldn't make it to meet you all tonight - a friend rang me about an eyebrow emergency and I've only just finished now! Soooo tired. Hope to meet you next time x x x


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry I couldn't make it - not feeling too well today [smiley=sick2.gif]

I hope you all had a good time


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Good to see the crew again last night. Shame there weren't more of us, but at least we were a merry little gathering.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Blooming typical. Felt well enough to go to work today. Timing :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Next meet is this Thurs 1st at the Sandpiper. I am working 5pm till 10pm so won't be able to make it sorry.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Awwwww shame its not Friday night, im in Liverpool all weekend grrrr 

Paul


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I should be going but without Janice, as she is being wrapped..Julie may go tho
Steve


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I'll be there. 

Let's face it Stevie, Janice is hardly ever there...I think maybe you should join the Focus Owners Club instead!  :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

burns said:


> I'll be there.
> 
> Let's face it Stevie, Janice is hardly ever there...I think maybe you should join the Focus Owners Club instead!  :lol:


The Focus has gone..merc now
Steve


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

V6RUL said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be there.
> ...


We will all come outside to inspect then...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well I'm here - where is everybody?


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I was going to suggest meeting early for a bite to eat but having looked at the menu it's hard to find anything vegetarian, let alone without cheese or butter. :? I may risk the specials board on the day else pay a trip to the old Millstone for some Italiano. Either way I'll be there Wednesday.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

back to Aberdeen on Tuesday so wont be able to make this months meet.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Steve


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

I'll be there too - afraid no food for me swimming after work - should be there for 8pm ish.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Was just about to post a reminder about the next meet this Wednesday evening. Anyway its 7-30pmish at the Cheery Tree a per in the first post on this thread.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> I was going to suggest meeting early for a bite to eat but having looked at the menu it's hard to find anything vegetarian, let alone without cheese or butter. :? I may risk the specials board on the day else pay a trip to the old Millstone for some Italiano. Either way I'll be there Wednesday.


Drop me a text if you're going for food, and I'll join you. 



TTsline02 said:


> I'll be there too - afraid no food for me swimming after work - should be there for 8pm ish.


And what's your story, Roddison? Ringing me last week to see if I'm coming for food...then now your swimming? Got your card marked, young man!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

burns said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > I was going to suggest meeting early for a bite to eat but having looked at the menu it's hard to find anything vegetarian, let alone without cheese or butter. :? I may risk the specials board on the day else pay a trip to the old Millstone for some Italiano. Either way I'll be there Wednesday.
> ...


When was the last time you seen Matt? Tell you what...he has done bloody well


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

burns said:


> And what's your story, Roddison? Ringing me last week to see if I'm coming for food...then now your swimming? Got your card marked, young man!


Sorry Sarah need to train at minute for the 5K Charity Swim doing on 29th..........

That's a pre warning - I'm bringing my sponsorship form you NW's!

Les, with light nights - we gunna go for a drive?


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Sounds like Matt is going to be a different man when we see him. Must be January last time. 

I'll let you know Sara re food, more than likely though. Not sure TT will be out, chance of rain! :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

TTsline02 said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> > And what's your story, Roddison? Ringing me last week to see if I'm coming for food...then now your swimming? Got your card marked, young man!
> ...


Matt bring a form when you come for your sunnys,


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Wont be there - car had major surgery at the weekend.

Enjoy you muddy funsters


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTsline02 said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> > And what's your story, Roddison? Ringing me last week to see if I'm coming for food...then now your swimming? Got your card marked, young man!
> ...


If people want but maybe still a little early light wise but its peeps call not mine mate. Only really the Rivington circle that's local enough which we have done a few times before. Another thing to consider is the bloody petrol shortage issue at the mo but it should be OK.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

By the time everyone arrives and has eaten it will no doubt be dark. It's usually 1st May we get out for a run, I think. Wednesday looks a dry day.. crikey, I may be getting the car out!! :lol:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> By the time everyone arrives and has eaten it will no doubt be dark. It's usually 1st May we get out for a run, I think. Wednesday looks a dry day.. crikey, I may be getting the car out!! :lol:


Careful, don't overdo it! :lol:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

burns said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > By the time everyone arrives and has eaten it will no doubt be dark. It's usually 1st May we get out for a run, I think. Wednesday looks a dry day.. crikey, I may be getting the car out!! :lol:
> ...


Looked promising and now it's frosty, wet, sleet etc. No doubt grit on the roads. Car won't be out in that :roll: :lol:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> > Marco34 said:
> ...


Could've put money on that! :lol:

It's a shame it's not Sandpiper night - we could all have huddled around the fire to toast ourselves. And people could have thrown random objects on to it, as usual! :lol:


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

burns said:


> we could all have huddled around the fire to toast ourselves :lol:


You'll have to make do with giving Les a big cuddle :lol:  :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

See you later


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

Last minute duties with mother is now preventing me making this one.
Sorry and see you soon John if you have something for me!
Sutty


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sutty said:


> Last minute duties with mother is now preventing me making this one.
> Sorry and see you soon John if you have something for me!
> Sutty


Doh! I do. It all seems to work now after I cleared your battery from short circuited cells. Where abouts are you? - could I drop it somewhere on the way back to Chester?


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Good to catch up with everyone, thanks again for the Sponsorship!


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice to see folks again. Matt, I can't believe the weight loss, good work. 8)

On another note, I'd like to air my dissatisfaction with the Cherry Tree. The food was pretty appalling for vegetarians. They didn't have a choice on the menu and they had to come back and tell us what they could do; all of two meals. Neither were appetising for me as cheese is not an option. The usual British meat option :roll: The chips were cooked in dripping, in what century is that the norm these days. :evil: I don't particularly want to frequent a place like that, even to buy drinks. Others were not really tempted and are meat eaters.

I would like to propose a move back to the Millstone (Luciano's). They were always welcoming and after last night, have more room. The car park is more spacious too. We could go back to the Cherry tree when the date falls on a Monday as Luciano's is closed or move it to a Tuesday.

Anyone's thoughts?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Marco34 said:


> Nice to see folks again. Matt, I can't believe the weight loss, good work. 8)
> 
> On another note, I'd like to air my dissatisfaction with the Cherry Tree. The food was pretty appalling for vegetarians. They didn't have a choice on the menu and they had to come back and tell us what they could do; all of two meals. Neither were appetising for me as cheese is not an option. The usual British meat option :roll: The chips were cooked in dripping, in what century is that the norm these days. :evil: I don't particularly want to frequent a place like that, even to buy drinks. Others were not really tempted and are meat eaters.
> 
> ...


Totally agree - I did opt for one of the two offered "we could do" vegetarian options that were not offered on the menu (seemingly a reluctant accomodation) - a Brie tart thing with rocket salad - sounded a bit iffy and flimsey for £9.00 odd as you've no idea how big the tart is. I said to the waiter, "Is that going to fill me up or am I going to wish I'd ordered chips with that?" He said the tart was the size of the plate and would be filling as it was "fresh"(?), so I risked a suspicious yes but ordered some olives as a starter just in case the main meal was a bit lacking.

No olives arrived. The tart came - no sign of rocket salad and the gaps between the tart and the edge of the plate were filled with vegetables (I think they must have thought they'd get a complaint).

Although the tart wasn't "plate size" at least the vegetables made the meal more substantial than a few leaves. It was OK but where were the olives? I had to ask again for them and they eventually arrived as a pudding. Hmmm...

Then to my horror, someone pointed out the menu said that the chips were "cooked in dripping"!!! 

Bl***dy hell I could have ordered them in all innocence and spent the evening in A+E getting my stomach pumped :evil:

For goodness sake lets go back to the millstone!


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thinking about it lets move any date that falls on a Monday to a Tuesday when at the 'proposed Millstone', I don't want to go back to the Cherry Tree again! or as I shall now call it the Veggy Free.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

As everybody is aware (or should be) I am more than happy to go with the flow and Andreas proposal (although I have yet to have it in writing as requested) sounds good to me. See below  I never suggested any of the venues although both are pretty near to me and living close to both I don't eat at them.
I hope I have this right in what Andrea was proposing. Any first of the month that falls on a Friday Saturday or Sunday is moved to the Monday immediately following the weekend and not the Wednesday as now. Currently if the first of the month falls on one of those day we meet the following Wednesday hmm I think I just said that :? . So now we have 2 proposals the first to change the venue from the Cherry tree to the Milestone and still retain the Sandpiper alternating venues each month as we do now. The second is to change the day we meet if the first of the month falls on a Friday, Saturday or Sunday to a the following Monday. Now how do we play this to be fair? Over to you.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

As you know I second both those movements  and so does my car.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm Brian and so is my wife! :lol:

Actually Dani can't make Wednesdays so this might be good for her too


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I believe Marco is going to lead on this one perhaps with a poll but I have my doubts about open polls on here as IME non NW people will vote on it. :x I have made a few suggestions to Marco but will leave it to him to decide how he wants to go about it.


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

Not wanting to upset the applecart again, but I cant do Mondays as at night school for a while!!!!

John, I was in Liverpool after I posted but not by a pc. If I go anywhere near Chester soon I will pm you beforehand and maybe we could catch up. Many thanks for your labours.
Cheers, Al.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I support a move back to the Millstone as suggested. I was one of the people who was initially strongly in favour of a move to the Cherry Tree (our first visit there was good), but am subsequently unimpressed by the food as well as the "stranger danger" approach to us non-regulars. :roll: I think it's probably best only to go there when the Bolton meet night falls on a Monday.

I also support the change to the dates of the meets, albeit with a slight amendment, specifically that where the 1st falls on a Friday, Saturday or Sunday, the meet should take place on the next working day (rather than just being the next Monday). This will avoid situations where, for example, the Monday is a Bank Holiday, as people are likely to have plans on such days. So in that instance, the Tuesday would be the date of the meet, as it would be the next working day. On all other occasions, the meet would fall on the Monday.

Hope that makes sense!


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

To all those attending the North West monthly meets.

Bolton Venue,
The last meet at the Cherry Tree was not as enjoyable as we had first experienced. A few of us hadn't realised if anyone had turned up (including myself) as a few cars were in the back car park and others dotted about. Once in we advised of possible numbers and were put in a corner which made it hard to talk to others in the group. A few of us had agreed to meet earlier for food. The menu was poor and very litte choice for vegetarians, in fact we had to ask. The two 'options' for veggies was very poor and the soup was a ridiculous price. The meat eaters said there was little they would have also. Chips are a no no for veggies, and probably for most people, as they are cooked in dripping. Wednesday night seems to be quiz night too, so that gave us the final push to leave and for those attending, no great desire to return. I suggest a move back to the Millstone as the food is more suitable for all and the car park is ideal for the cars to park without being dinged and are much more visible.

I know a few I have canvassed are more than happy to move back to the Millstone so would you please post on the nw meets thread viewtopic.php?f=3&t=247750 and let us know your thoughts.

Meet Dates,
Finally, there are a number of people who simply can't make Wednesdays and there are 5 more this year. Currently, if the 1st of a month falls on a Friday, Saturday or Sunday the meet is moved to the Wednesday. I have made some fresh dates, see below, to try and accomodate most days, Monday to Thursday. IF we move to the Millstone and it falls on a Monday it will be a Tuesday as it is closed Mondays. Please leave your thoughts as to whether you agree to these proposed changes. 
Many Thanks,
Marc

May Tues 1st The Sandpiper.
Jun Weds 6th The Millstone. Jubilee on the 5th so stay with Wednesday for this.
Jul Mon 2nd The Sandpiper.
Aug Weds 1st The Millstone.
Sept Tues 4th The Sandpiper.
Oct Tue 2nd The Millstone 
Nov Thurs 1st The Sandpiper.
Dec Mon 3rd. The Millstone


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm happy with the proposed changes, Mark.

Just one question though: the September meet is a Tuesday, yet it's at the Sandpiper. Should it be Monday 3rd?

I have a vested interest in this, as I won't be able to make the 4th! :lol:


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

The changes suit me. The more people who can be accommodated then the better. Though I wasn't there from what I've read the Cherry Tree has blown it and was happy with the Millstone in any case.

Go for it.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

burns said:


> I'm happy with the proposed changes, Mark.
> 
> Just one question though: the September meet is a Tuesday, yet it's at the Sandpiper. Should it be Monday 3rd?
> 
> I have a vested interest in this, as I won't be able to make the 4th! :lol:


It's not an error I just tried to balance the days as it was another Wednesday, I know one or two struggle with Monday. The trouble is everyone can look and no doubt say they can't make a particular date, I'll know doubt be the same at some point. At least with a good mix everyone has a crack.

The dates aren't final, just my proposal.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I know I keep saying it but you can't please all of the people all of the time. Nothing has ever been cast in stone and I am fine with the proposals even if there is at least one date when I won't be able to make it but hey that's life.



Marco34 said:


> It's not an error I just tried to balance the days as it was another Wednesday, I know one or two struggle with Monday. The trouble is everyone can look and no doubt say they can't make a particular date, I'll know doubt be the same at some point. At least with a good mix everyone has a crack.
> 
> The dates aren't final, just my proposal.


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

I cant do Mondays at the mo but will go with the flow and just miss a couple of meets if I have to. Thats not a big deal really. Any venue is OK with me too, albeit Millstone, Cherry Tree or Sandpiper.
As said before - you cant please all the folks all the time.


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Yes ime fine with the changes actually when i went past the millstone the other day ime sure it had a sign outside saying now open Mondays


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

ImolaTT said:


> Hi Yes ime fine with the changes actually when i went past the millstone the other day ime sure it had a sign outside saying now open Mondays


I will call and check it out and see if it is indeed open on Monday evenings


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

So, are we meeting May Tues 1st The Sandpiper then? I think we need the first post changing to include the new dates if that's what's happening :wink: EDIT: Just noticed it does include May but strays from the list from July - which is correct?

May Tues 1st The Sandpiper.
Jun Weds 6th The Millstone. Jubilee on the 5th so stay with Wednesday for this.
Jul Mon 2nd The Sandpiper.
Aug Weds 1st The Millstone.
Sept Tues 4th The Sandpiper.
Oct Tue 2nd The Millstone 
Nov Thurs 1st The Sandpiper.
Dec Mon 3rd. The Millstone


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

"May Tues 1st The Sandpiper." Is correct date and place.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

All those that responded were in favour of the propposed changes. Perhaps discuss further at the Sandpiper tomorrow. See who else would be happy with the changes.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just a heads up reminder about the meet tomorrow night at the Sandpiper Bickerstaff Ormskirk as per the first post on the NW Monthly Meets thread.

Also congratulations to Matt who did his charity swim in 2hr 20min 38secs for Marie Currie Cancer Care and raised £900.
Matt would like to thank all those who sponsored him and for those that haven't here's a link if they can spare a fiver?

Link to Sponsor him here:
http://bit.ly/HaxgdT)

Les.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

For a change (recently) I'll be able to make it tonight, but I'll be coming alone. Anyone planning on getting food there who wouldn't mind me joining them? If so, what time will you be there?


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm eating food a few times a week now :lol: treating myself to Hunters Chicken, think Sarah and I are grabbing food - however I won't get there until 7.15pm/7.30pm as swimming after work.....welcome to join us.........


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Sorry guys..back in the land of the hagis.
Steve


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Matt, I'll probably be there around 7 or so. If there's no-one else there eating I'll hang on until you guys arrive.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

CAN'T MAKE THIS NOW AS BEEN CALLED INTO WORK TO COVER SICKNESS.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Check out the new meeting place and dates on the first post which I have just amended in-line with Marco's poll.
Nest meet Wednesday the 6th June at Luciano's at the Millstone.

Thanks.

Les.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I think you're all aware by now that due to increasing work commitments Les feels it is necessary to stand down from his position as the local rep. Dani has offered to look after things until there's a new rep in place and to that end she has suggested we get together next Friday and you should all have had a PM regarding that. However the regular monthly meeting is due on Wednesday anyway.

There's no reason not to carry on with business as usual - indeed it's probably quite important to keep the continuity and the momentum going. So, to avoid any confusion about the meeting Dani proposed for Friday, that is not meant to replace the regular Wednesday meeting at the Millstone. After all, it's been in the diary all year and the Friday meeting is short notice and it's quite likely not everyone will be able to make that. Wednesday's meeting is still on as usual and I'll be there for something to eat if anyone fancies joining me. And while Wednesday will be the usual social gathering Friday is a specific meeting to discuss finding someone to fill Les's shoes, chaired by Dani in her capacity as TTOC vice chair and general good egg.

Two meetings in a week? Well, any excuse to go for a spin!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I should be there on Wednesday for some food.
Steve


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I will be there on Wednesday but unsure about time, or which car I will be in. Will be there for food though when I land.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

My TT is still in a million pieces so there is no way on Gods green earth I will be there.

Have fun folks.

Hats off to Les for a great 3 years or so in charge


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I should be there on Wednesday however I can rarely make Friday evening as I have a long standing engagement Friday evenings which I can't change.


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi i will be there too see you then


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Me too


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm now reduced to being a "maybe" for Wednesday's meet I'm afraid. Won't know whether I can make it or not until late afternoon. I suppose it's a case of "if I'm there, I'm there..."


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Sorry I can't make it Wednesday either.

Well done Les during your stint in charge - things always ran extremely smoothly! :wink:

Can a case be made for a 'committee', rather than a single person, managing what seems to be perhaps the busiest region for members in the country?
:wink: 
Cheers, Mark


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Mark Davies said:


> I think you're all aware by now that due to increasing work commitments Les feels it is necessary to stand down from his position as the local rep. Dani has offered to look after things until there's a new rep in place and to that end she has suggested we get together next Friday and you should all have had a PM regarding that. However the regular monthly meeting is due on Wednesday anyway.
> 
> There's no reason not to carry on with business as usual - indeed it's probably quite important to keep the continuity and the momentum going. So, to avoid any confusion about the meeting Dani proposed for Friday, that is not meant to replace the regular Wednesday meeting at the Millstone. After all, it's been in the diary all year and the Friday meeting is short notice and it's quite likely not everyone will be able to make that. Wednesday's meeting is still on as usual and I'll be there for something to eat if anyone fancies joining me. And while Wednesday will be the usual social gathering Friday is a specific meeting to discuss finding someone to fill Les's shoes, chaired by Dani in her capacity as TTOC vice chair and general good egg.
> 
> Two meetings in a week? Well, any excuse to go for a spin!


Hi Mark and all,

thank you for clarifying my somewhat hasty PM in response to Les' resignation as a North West Rep.

Firstly, let me say again that you did a sterling job Les and it is sad to see you go! I do hope you'll be back when the situation is right 

What I wanted to say (and probably didn't say clearly enough) is, that I'll have my own North Midlands area meets (again) on the second Friday of each month and if anyone feels they want to pop along than they're welcome. So it is meant as an offer to have the best of both worlds: you carry on with your well established North West meets while you're of course welcome at the North Midland meets as well 

And if I may make a suggestion: Mark, you'd make an excellent North West Rep [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

PS, and a spin we could have on Friday :wink:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> And if I may make a suggestion: Mark, you'd make an excellent North West Rep [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Seconded! 

And if Mr D didn't fancy the job for whatever reason, I think the idea of a committee would be a good alternative.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

burns said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > And if I may make a suggestion: Mark, you'd make an excellent North West Rep [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


Sounds like a plan to me ,maybe with a RS owning assistant ?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

You don't want a committee...

Trust me


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nem said:


> You don't want a committee...
> 
> Trust me


Muuaahhhhhh :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Nem said:


> You don't want a committee...
> 
> Trust me


I agree to be honest. Over complicating things. A rep to cascade info from the TTOC and to create a single point of contact for all the members.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

V6RUL said:


> I should be there on Wednesday for some food.
> Steve


Will I be seeing the TT Steve?


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

Much as I should be there tonight, and indeed want to be, unfortunately I'm unable to attend due to not being around!
Sorry and whatever the decisions (if any) I will be happy with.
Cheers, Sutty.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > I should be there on Wednesday for some food.
> ...


Not unless you've got a clutch in ya pocket.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I will be there now, as our favourite technician has done a very speedy repair on the TT and I am now back in possession of it.  Will be there at 7.30 for food.


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Just got in been a very long stressful day.

I will check back to see what is going on sorry couldn't make it.

G


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Nice company and food.
Welcome to the new... Oops, is it still a secret..
Steve


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Sorry I couldn't make it people's been in Filey all week and TT still with Awesome, should have back and be there for July meet!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

TTsline02 said:


> Sorry I couldn't make it people's been in Filey all week and TT still with Awesome, should have back and be there for July meet!


I saw your baby on Wedneday.. All I can say is..I hope the anaethstetic is strong.
Steve


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Just realised it's the meet tomorrow. I'll be there probably about 19:15ish but won't be eating.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I will be there tomorrow, and will be eating. All welcome! 

I'll be there somewhere between 7pm and 7.15pm I reckon.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Drat..travelling back today and wont be back till gone 10..
Steve


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

I will be there about 7.30ish


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Intending to be there too


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

If your still in there at 11 you may hear me go past on the M58 after a 5 hour drive..thats fun enough.
Steve


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

See you this evening


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

May have missed something but if the 1st falls on a weekend doesn't it revert to the following wednesday... meaning this wednesday???? what happened and why was it last night??? Gutted i missed ya all :x


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> May have missed something but if the 1st falls on a weekend doesn't it revert to the following wednesday... meaning this wednesday???? what happened and why was it last night??? Gutted i missed ya all :x


That was the original plan but many folks said they couldn't make a Wednesday. It turned out there were 9 or 10 Wednesday meets this year so it was impossible for some to come along. I proposed a change which Les PM'd everyone about. This was for the proposal to move to the Millstone also. Check the new dates on page1 of the NW thread; sorry it caught you out.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Lovely meeting all of you last night and I hope all will be well soonest, Andrea :-*


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Good evening last night - sorry to miss you Tony


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Good to catch up with the crew again last night.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

It was good indeed. Shame about Andrea's fiasco, hope it all gets sorted quick. At least one TT showed up :lol: Matt's Golf certainly shifts. Who needs a TT :lol:


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi yes good to chat again even though i was hassled  
car booked in for monday so hopefully should be there sunday 
thanks for your concern
Andrea


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

How's the neck?


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

John-H said:


> How's the neck?


sore same as the rest of me  
Thanks for asking though


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your misfortune Andrea. Hope ass gets sorted quickly

and sorry I missed the meet. I still had it down for this Wednesday like Tony.

Sutty


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

and that should have said "ALL gets sorted quickly". It did read funny though!!!!!!


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Sutty said:


> and that should have said "ALL gets sorted quickly". It did read funny though!!!!!!


I was wondering what you knew about Andrea's ass! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

I had a feeling you would be the first to comment!!!!!


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Anybody going tomorrow? I think I may get a Pizza.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes I'll be there although I may be flagging :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> Anybody going tomorrow? I think I may get a Pizza.


Im still stuck offshore on the tin box.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Steve


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> Anybody going tomorrow? I think I may get a Pizza.


Yep, I'll be there. Nothing will keep me from that veggie pasta they do. 



John-H said:


> Yes I'll be there although I may be flagging :wink:


Groannnnn. :roll:


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

I will be there
see you then


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Which one is it this time before I turn up at the wrong one?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

I heard on sunday it was millstone


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Sorry, working again tonight. Have a good time.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> I heard on sunday it was millstone


Yep, Millstone.


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

See you at the Millstone later


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks, see you later


----------



## cr4igj tt (May 9, 2012)

sorry guys I was meant to be coming tomorrow but I now have to go to the car auctions at 17:30 and don't know how long I will be there..... I am going to the huddersfield meet on a sunday so I may see some of you there !


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

So it's the Sandpiper then  So who's going?


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Ime planning to be there


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Still in Aberdeen but might be able to make the meet at the end of the week if i can get ahead of my workload.
Steve


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It will be nice to catch up 

It's a bit dreich here at the moment - I thought it was going to be fine! Perhaps later :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Working 5.30pm to 9.30pm tonight


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

I can't make it tonight. i'm busy doing a survey on someones house...

Have a good en !!


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm planning to be there tonight


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I won't be there tonight I'm afraid - it's Mrs B's birthday, so treating her to some tea.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

burns said:


> I won't be there tonight I'm afraid - it's Mrs B's birthday, so treating her to some tea.


You could always join us at the Legh Arms on Friday


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Bump to see who's heading to the Millstone this evening...


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Not me as it's tomorrow night I'm sure!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/members/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=226

I was hoping to join you guys tomorrow ,,,,, providing my heating will be sorted in time (gets a power-flush = £££s)


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/members/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=226
> 
> I was hoping to join you guys tomorrow ,,,,, providing my heating will be sorted in time (gets a power-flush = £££s)


Ha, just had a new boiler fitted, still a few woes to resolve. Join the boiler farse club. As it's a new one I'm in the ££££ :roll:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi there.

Forgive my gatecrashing, but can new people join in? New to all this but was thinking of coming along to meet you all with my hubby and our TT's. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

All are welcome - looks like it's tomorrow Tuesday then?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Marco34 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.ttoc.co.uk/members/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=226
> ...


I have good hope that I can get the heating sorted without having to dig THAT deep and have a new boiler :roll:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> Not me as it's tomorrow night I'm sure!


Good spot, Mark! Also a good job I checked before turning up tonight! Still, didn't we used to do the 1st of the month unless it fell on a weekend?? :? Won't be there since it's tomorrow as I have plans.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Yes we did but I made a change to make all days Mon - Thurs equal. It was a good idea the other way but most 1sts fall on a weekend. 9 out of 12 I think!!!! All new dates were posted up months ago. C'mon get them updated! 

New folks. That will be good. I should be there tomorrow depending on my boiler situation, chap coming at 5pm. Doubt I'll be in the TT. The roads near us are awful. We nearly had a flood and they are still very silted.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Errrr, when is the meet then. 1st of month or just random factor lol.
Still no tt for me but getting there


----------



## cr4igj tt (May 9, 2012)

is it just a restaurant or ??


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Tis a pub with nice food


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Not knowing the protocol, does everyone eat, just go in for drinks or congregate on the car park?

Don't want to do a faux pas on our first meet!!!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It's all very casual. If you want to eat it might be better to get there earlier. 7:30pm I think is the earliest people would go for. If you just want a drink and a chat you could come later but the world is your lobster in terms of timing choice.

So, we just tend to turn up - If you can see TTs in the car park with people stood around, then join in as they are probably discussing wheels or lights or some engine mod or something or other and after a bit they'll go inside.

If there are TTs there but no people go inside - we'll probably be on the right in the far corner rather than the dining table restraunt area to the left - casual you see :wink: We sit around, eat, drink and try to be merry - within reason of course.

If there are no TTs in the car park then either you are too early, in which case sit tight and wait, or you are at the wrong pub  See you there!


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for that, we are looking forward to it.

Karen & Scott


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

I will be there see you later


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Sat at Awesome at the moment getting a minor oil leak sorted out but presuming all is well we'll be along. I expect we'll be having something to eat too.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

John-H said:


> It's all very casual. If you want to eat it might be better to get there earlier. 7:30pm I think is the earliest people would go for. If you just want a drink and a chat you could come later but the world is your lobster in terms of timing choice.
> 
> So, we just tend to turn up - If you can see TTs in the car park with people stood around, then join in as they are probably discussing wheels or lights or some engine mod or something or other and after a bit they'll go inside.
> 
> ...


Or if like me you don't get the car out in rainy weather. :roll:

I'll eat as it does good pizza's which is rare in this country. See you all later, boiler issues permitting.

Oh and all dates are now on the first page of the NW thread as updated by Les back in Summer.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Ah well - so much for that! They've just told me that neither of the two seals they ordered to sort out my leak are the right one and they can't get the correct one until tomorrow, so that's my car still on the ramps tonight. Might yet come in the Beetle but then that's also here up on the ramps getting a service so will have to keep fingers crossed that no problem arises with that.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Fingers crossed


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well, the guy doing the heating system power flush arrived at =====> 10 am  I hope he'll finish today :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Well, the guy doing the heating system power flush arrived at =====> 10 am  I hope he'll finish today
> :roll:


WOW!!!!
What a difference a power-flush to the heating system makes!!!! My radiators now get *hot* in 5 min max, and all of them, whereas before it took ages


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Enjoyed the meet last night, good company. Pitty it was wet again, car still under wraps. :roll:

Nice to meet Karen and Scott, two nice looking cars, even under torch light. 

See you soon.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Seconded on all accounts 

I'm just not sure how I wound up with the redundant Reps' folder :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, good meet last night and nice to see new faces - Karen and Scott 

I don't know how you ended up with the folder either Dani - perhaps it's just for safe keeping whilst someone ponders? I think quite a few people had a good look at it last night. Can you remember who looked at it longest :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I think Andrea left it by accident as I am sure she said she would take it home and study it for her new NW reps roll. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Marco34 said:


> Enjoyed the meet last night, good company. Pitty it was wet again, car still under wraps. :roll:
> 
> Nice to meet Karen and Scott, two nice looking cars, even under torch light.
> 
> See you soon.


Thanks for the warm welcome last night everyone, despite the cold wet weather! Our journey home was a lot better after the rain had eased off.

It was good to see the other TT's, even in the dark - roll on summer!

We hope to catch up with you all again soon.

Karen & Scott


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Yes, good meet last night and nice to see new faces - Karen and Scott
> 
> I don't know how you ended up with the folder either Dani - perhaps it's just for safe keeping whilst someone ponders? I think quite a few people had a good look at it last night. Can you remember who looked at it longest :wink:


Not sure about looking but I know who was in possession of the folder for longest :roll:


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Watch this space :lol:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

ImolaTT said:


> Watch this space :lol:


Andrea for rep!!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

So it's Thursday this week 1st November at The Sandpiper. Who's going?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Depends if i can escape from Aberdeen, but ive been off for 2 weeks and my desk is full ov work now.
Steve


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I'll be along.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Think I'll be someone's passenger :roll:


----------



## Luvs my Cupra (Aug 26, 2009)

Hopefully, I will be joining you as it has been a while. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

I will be there


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

I'll be there too


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

So who's going tomorrow?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Yep


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Excellent Steve! 

I'll see you tomorrow. I'm also going to shamelessly plug Dani's bowling and curry event on Saturday:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=305090

Move into the spice lane!







[smiley=chef.gif]







[smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm going.


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

So am i


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Fingers crossed, we should be able to make this one.

Karen & Scott


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I will be there about 7 for some food if anybody fancies an earlier start.
Steve


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I'll be there for food too, Steve.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Me too


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

Sadly I wont be there this time as I have night school on Mondays
Have a good evening.
See you all at the next meet


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Night school?

Apparently you _can_ teach an old dog new tricks, then! :wink:


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Just in case anyone was wondering, because the Millstone isn't normally open on a Monday, they are definitely open tonight (for the Christmas period). See you all later.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Nice to see a couple of new faces at the meet last night and hopefully they havn't been scared off.. :wink: 
Pity the weather was a bit wet but the food was good apart from Marco's..again..he's a real free loader.. :lol: 
Managed to soil myself when a boost hose blew off ( cheers Sarah for showing me where it was ) :wink: as i was giving a couple of pax rides out, to see if peeps could feel a little boost.
Steve


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

No problem Stevie - you know I like to help where I can :wink: Next time you have problems, just give me a call and I'll bring my spanners round! 

Thanks for the ride (albeit 18 months late! :roll: ) - rather impressive! 8)


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Another good night. Pitty I've only turned up in my TT to only 2 of the monthly meets all year. Just shows how bad the weather has been. :roll:

I did not receive any reduction in cost for that pizza even though it lacked imagination. Still a good base and no doubt wood oven. At least the coffee was good.

Good to see you again Steve and to ride in V6 Rul. Impressive indeed.


----------



## So Slow (Apr 23, 2012)

Had a good night, my food was really nice enjoyed my pizza and karen said the red wine was lovely. Thats me as designated driver from now on! Picked karens wheels up today, they look really smart. will post some pics soon. Karen and Scott


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Good to see everyone again. I must say my customised hot penne pasta was rather nice. It didn't blow any hoses off but well worth the ride nonetheless :lol: The Flat Cap was nice too. Pity Dani couldn't make it - but don't forget the bowling and curry on Saturday she's hosting - that could blow your socks (hoses) off! :wink:

Andrea, let me know how it goes - set your alarm off by waving your arm into your open windowed locked car


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

This seems like a good end to a much visited thread! Please see Tony's appeal:

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=308730


----------

